# [FitNesse] Alle Tests laufen lassen....



## bygones (12. Aug 2011)

Hej,

nutzt jemand hier FitNesse bzw kennt sich damit etwas aus ?

Gibt es die Moeglichkeit seine definierten Tests alle auf einmal zu starten (also eine art one-start-button) oder headless von der kommandozeile ?

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (12. Aug 2011)

Ich kenne das Tool nicht, aber Google fördert zum Beispiel das zu Tage:
FitNesse Maven Plugin - Introduction


----------



## bygones (15. Aug 2011)

danke fuer die antwort..

etwas mehr lesen in den UserGuides hilft manchmal auch ;-)

FitNesse.UserGuide.CommandLineRestCommands


----------

